# Trigano Tribute



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We are considering changing our Bilbo Nectar (elevating roof) for a Trigano, does anyone have any experiences good or bad regarding this conversion


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Reggie and welcome to MHFacts;

This should get you started...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-7867.html&highlight=trigano+tribute

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-9764.html&highlight=trigano+tribute

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-510.html&highlight=trigano+tribute

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-3354.html&highlight=trigano+tribute

pete.


----------



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Pete very helpful info
Regards
Reg


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

We still love ours, having had it since July. You've probably read the posts linked above, so know that already. 

We were really pleased when we went away for a couple of days last week that we stayed beautifully warm, as we hadn't been away since the beginning of November. And that, despite the fact that I backed into the space with my cab window wide open so I could speak to the warden, and then forgot to close it as I got distracted by other things. It was getting quite dark by then, so didn't notice the open window when I covered the window with the silver shield. And so it stayed till we left a couple of days later! :? We used the heating and stayed beauifully snug! It stopped blowing a lot of the time because it was warm enough and barely registered on the fuel gauge.

Not sure if that is an advert for the heating system or the silver screen!
Anyway, we still recommend the Tribute now we've worn it in a bit, so hope you will buy one and enjoy it as much as we do.

Weaver


----------



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Weaver, Staying warm is one of the reasons we are looking to change, our van as it has no doube glazing and with the roof up its cold at the moment, I am also bit concerned about parking in normal car parks as our current van is only 6' 6" wide and 15' 8" long -they don't call me Reginald Molehusband for nothing ! But hey its all about practice.


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm not much good at parking, and always look for an easy parking spot, preferably with a non- parking space behind it. Then it is very easy to pull into that space and back straight back into your parking space. The mirrors are fantastic for this. I need John outside to knock the side when I am sufficiently far back. Otherwise, I often park at the edge of a carpark, and if there is a kerb, the van fits in nicely as it overlaps. Where several spaces are empty, for example, in a large Tesco's carpark, I drive through the double row of spaces so I am facing forward and have room to straighten up. Always a bit of a toss up whether to overhang slightly at the rear or front, but usually opt for the front.

Haven't had a lot of trouble, but I do have a car which I drive when at home, so am not as experienced as those who use it as their main vehicle. Hubbie doesn'tdrive, as his eyesight isn't good enough. I'm sure you'll do better as I sometimes have trouble parking the car straight!  Most people don't seem to find it a major problem. It's mainly the length and the slightly larger turning circle you have to get used to. 

Hope that helps.
Weaver


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Tribute feedback*

We got our Trigano tribute in sept 05.. Just come back from Spain after almost 3 weeks. Loved it and the van met all our expectations. We have the fiamma awning fitted as well as a front and side to give us some extra outdoor space. Also fitted a Maxview crank up 66cm sat dish on the roof with a small LCD TV.
I love it.. Used to have a 24' Autotrail but enjoy this better..


----------

